# What is red overlay in overexposed area, and how do I get rid of it?



## lbeck (May 26, 2015)

New to Lr.  Doing some experimenting with night photography. Took a picture of the night sky and the moon has a red dot that covers almost the entire orb.  I suspect this is some sort of notification that this is an overexposed area, but I don't know what this visual is called or how to get rid of it.

Thanks


----------



## clee01l (May 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.  Those are Highlight indicators in develop. You can use the "J" shortcut key to toggle the indicators on or off.  Blue is the indicator for the severely underexposed zone.  These are useful in develop to adjust the Highlight, Shadows, Whites & Blacks sliders to boost the color response in these over blown areas of the photo.


----------



## lbeck (May 26, 2015)

Thanks for helping me to find the function.  Also thanks for the welcome.  Amazing software.  Been editing photos probably twenty years and I love all the options with Lr.


----------

